# Here is one i am finishing now.



## therichinc (Jan 5, 2015)

This is a Wharncliff style blade, out of Alabama Damascus with Texas Ebony Bolster, and Herringbone Elephant ivory handle. Texas star handle bolts (stars face up on both sides). Has red G10 spacer with aluminum strips in wave pattern between bolsters and ivory. Fileworked spine, I am waiting on the sheath to be made now. Pics really don't do it justice as they were with my S5. Will have better pics when sheath gets done.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 5, 2015)

Wow! That knife is pretty sweet! Looking forward to more pics of it


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 5, 2015)

Very sharp! I didn't realize herring had bones lagre enough for handles

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## therichinc (Jan 5, 2015)

@barry richardson its the part of the elephant tusk that has the best grain people call it herringbone not really sure why, its basically the prettiest part.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jan 5, 2015)

Wow nice blade Rich. If not already sold would love to see that one in person. Will be up in your area the weekend of the 17th. 

BTW you find anymore spalted water oak. This has been the most requested handle material I have obtained.

Scott


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 5, 2015)

Spectacular Rich but we need more pictures to drool over -- please


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 5, 2015)

I


therichinc said:


> @barry richardson its the part of the elephant tusk that has the best grain people call it herringbone not really sure why, its basically the prettiest part.


It's the portion on the outside of the tusk right?


----------



## therichinc (Jan 5, 2015)

@kazuma78 Yes the outside pieces

@Foot Patrol That one was made for my sheathmaker he requested it, Hopefully he will have the sheath made by then and I might have it in the shop taking pictures of it. 

@Wildthings I am working on it bud...Got so much going on and so much to do its hard to keep up.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 5, 2015)

Rich - that's nothing but classy looking. The color and material combo right down to the ions is just spot on.  can't wait to see more pics !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## therichinc (Jan 6, 2015)

@Foot Patrol Scott to answer your question about the Water Oak. Yes and No. I have a guy that cut one down said I could come get what I wanted but it wasn't burl so I was just gonna look and see if anything was good looking. I have some pieces left but frankly they are the Nice NICE pieces and would be a little more expensive only because I am not 100% sure I will ever get anymore that nice. But you are more then welcome to come and look you know that..


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jan 6, 2015)

@therichinc Rich I would not want to take your best wood. I still have a few pieces. If you find more of that type of wood with the crazy finger print figure and spalting I would be very interested. Was the ones you sold to me from a burl piece or just an area with a lot of fiqure?

Scott


----------



## therichinc (Jan 7, 2015)

@Foot Patrol those were all burl pieces...


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 7, 2015)

VERY nice knifes.........

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 7, 2015)

Real pretty knife Rich. It almost looks like a folder.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## therichinc (Jan 7, 2015)

@Kevin You aren't the first person to say that. I think its because that blade style is predominately found on folders. You see very few straight knives in the wharncliff pattern

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## elnino (Feb 23, 2015)

Amazing art. Any pictures of file work on spline? Or this oak burl people seem to love


----------



## therichinc (Feb 24, 2015)

@elnino I will have some more pictures when the sheath is done. Also I will see if I can get some pictures of said Water Oak burl. I only have a few pieces left. May have some more soon got something in the works but not 100% sure yet.


----------



## therichinc (Apr 27, 2015)

@kazuma78 @Foot Patrol @Kevin @NYWoodturner @elnino @Wildthings
So here are some pictures of finished product with the sheath. Best I could do, Very hard to get really good pics of a knife without a light box and some fancier equipment haha.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2015)

Rich that's a very beautiful knife. Lots of excellent work and craftsmanship went into that! Gorgeous sheath did you make that as well?


----------



## therichinc (Apr 27, 2015)

@Kevin No I didn't make the sheath. We have a saddlemaker her local that makes them for us. I used to make all our sheaths but he can make them in half the time it took me ... lol


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 27, 2015)

Rich - that's just beautiful. Excellent work. Very very clean. I like the color combos

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Apr 27, 2015)

Like they said, very clean lines. I like that in knifemaking, you must have a very good grinder.
Color combination is also very nice. What is that between in the handle, something you made or ?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## therichinc (Apr 27, 2015)

@Molokai I have two Burr Kings one 2HP 220V and a 1HP 110V. Also have a Homeade KMG ..

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Apr 27, 2015)

Rich the pictures of the knife are pretty good even if you did not have it in a light box. I love the sheath knife combo. Should be up soon provided the rain stops one weekend.


----------



## therichinc (Apr 27, 2015)

@Molokai the pieces in between the handle material, the red is G-10 thats .014" thick and in between that is strips of aluminum that have been turned through gears to give the wave pattern. W.D. Pease gave them to me he makes them for his knives.


----------

